# can't renew ip w ipconfig or reset dns?



## removed1219

howdy, did a forum search for related topics also google a bunch and tried various solutions... my only internet connection on my dell laptop with xp corp pro is my linksys wireless g card i use at free wi fi spots- was working fine until last month when i happened to try using p2p- says limited or no connectivity on my end- the wifi server is fine. when i try ipconfig /renew here's what i get:
an error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection unable to contact your dhcp server. request has timed out.
so after that i tried various things. tried to manually assign ip and dns numbers but the kicker with that is no dns settings show when i click on network connections option to see what the problem is- when i check dns settings on ipconfig i get it as 1.0.0.127.in.addr.arpa, localhost 127.0.0.1 so i tried the first number for primary dns but that didn't get me anywhere (except that it showed me as connected this time but i wasn't really) my ip showing at this time is 169.254.85.30 so wasn't sure what to put for the gateway so tried 169.254.85.1- didn;t seem to matter.

also tried a winsock fix and that didn't help any

all attempts to renew ip give me the same error- only thing i think i might have missed solution wise is to fix dhcp settings? also i tried ipconfig flushdns which worked and then registerdns but that didn't seem to help

any ideas? much appreciated

ddd


----------



## johnwill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



I'd then like to see this.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## removed1219

thanks for the reply and help. when i typed "netsh int ip reset reset.log" nothing happened- then i typed just "netsh int ip reset" and then it suggested i use reset.txt but nothing happened after that (typing "netsh int ip reset reset.txt")

winsock reset worked (netsh winsock reset catalog)

rebooted and still had same problem of limited or no connectivity

here's the /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\rickb>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rickb-4de52d9f2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-BF-41-F3-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . .: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.85.30
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## johnwill

I presume this machine has a wired connection, right? Is it disabled? I don't see any evidence of a wired NIC in the IPCONFIG.

I'd like to try a wired connection to see if networking works at all.


----------



## removed1219

sorry not sure i follow but in network connections it will show the wireless card is not disabled if that's what you mean


----------



## removed1219

also i tried uninstalling the card and same problem exists


----------



## johnwill

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.


----------



## removed1219

it's a public wifi access router which i don't have access to

my laptop is a dell x200 media base model pro3s- i have xp corp pro os and haven't been able to update it in a while but that never affected my wifi access before

i'm going to try another wifi spot and see if that matters

thanks


----------



## removed1219

okay i'm a moron, i tried another wifi spot and had no problems. wonder if i can get the first wifi spot to reset their modem to see if that will solve the issue

ddd


----------



## removed1219

i'm back at the 1st wifi spot and all is fine so something worked! thanks a lot

ddd


----------



## johnwill

Strange stuff. :grin:


----------



## removed1219

*Re: [SOLVED] can't renew ip w ipconfig or reset dns?*

i'm back to no connectivity again- wonder if the card has gone bad? netsh reset reset.log works and then it says i have connection but i really don't- then when i do the netsh winsock reset and restart the laptop i'm back to no connectivity

??


----------



## johnwill

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## removed1219

i wasn't able to get to the wifi copy paste the ipconfig /all when it wasn't working- my connection is working now so i'll post the /all to show what happens when it actually works- wonder why i keep getting "bumped" off though

also wonder why it shows a one day lease?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\rickb>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rickb-4de52d9f2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-BF-41-F3-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.10.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 2:39:01
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 13, 2007 6:39:01
PM


----------



## johnwill

I obviously need to see the diagnostic info when it's not working.


----------

